# Aeroplane Monthly, June & July, 1997.



## JDCAVE (Oct 2, 2021)

I am looking for an article from Aeroplane Monthly, June & July, 1997. 

Apparently, there is a detailed account of the navigators' preparation and flying on an operation to Chemnitz, by 405 Sqn. navigator F/O Russell Steer DFC. I would be interested in a PDF of this article if anyone has a copy.

Dad was on this operation. As a point of interest, I have the Nav logs and charts from my father's navigator for this operation and it's an understatement to say they are fascinating!

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2021)

Have you tried contacting the magazine for back-copies?


----------



## Daggerr (Oct 4, 2021)

Seem to have only first part of the article:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

